# HH Massacre, New Video.



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Sevatar, Typhon and Kharn will be in there. Excellent. Can't wait to see their models. Only 4 of the legions in it though, Salamanders, IH, NL and WB. More AdMech though.

From what I can seein the video Sevatar is WS7 and has a special rule "Master of Ambush", and another called "Repressed Psyker". Can't make out the rest, or his wargear.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

I've been able to make out pretty much all of the text on the Night Lords Legion rules and the Iron Hands Legion rules as well the rules for the Special Characters (2 from NL and 2 from Iron Hands).

But I don't know the view on typing out such info out here so I think I won't do it right now.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

xenobiotic said:


> But I don't know the view on typing out such info out here so I think I won't do it right now.


They've put it in the public domain by posting it on youtube. You're good to go.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

*Night Lords*



> *Legion Astartes:* Units with this special rule may always attempt to regroup at their normal Leadership Value, regardless of casualties.
> 
> *A Talent for Murder:* If a unit or units with the Legiones Astartes (Night Lords) special rule outnumbers one or more enemy infantry units during any Initiative step in which they fight in an assault, they gain +1 to wound. Bulky models counts as two models and Very Bulky as three models for the purpose of working out when the Night Lords outnumber their victims.
> 
> ...


Yes, Seeds of Dissent hurts your own army, each legion has it's drawbacks like that.



> *Legion Specific Units*
> In addition to those found in the Crusade army list, the Night Lords Legion has particular access to additional unit types: Terror Squads (which are an Elites choice on the Force Organisation chart) and Night Raptors (which are a Fast Attack choice on the Force Organisation chart).
> 
> *Legion Specific Wargear*
> ...





> *Night Lord Unique Rite of War: Terror Assault*
> The infamous speciality of the Night Lords Legion was the Terror Assault often conducted under conditions of complete darkness, whether natural or artificially induced. Such attacks were not just designed to overwhelm their foe, but to sow as much gut-wrenching terror in both its victims and any who were left to survive to tell the tale, as to shroud whole worlds in a pall of fear.
> 
> *Effects:*
> ...


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Nice! Hit us with the IH ones!

Really finding it hard to not build a night lord army that fits both 40k and 30k.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

This book is just going to be full of win for my Iron Hands


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm not even going to bother fighting the urge this time. Step aside new Tau army, make way for a new Night Lords army.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Sevatar's stats are here, I also caught the stats for the new NL hero Llanashai "Bloody Bones".



Massacre said:


> Jago Sevatar - 175pts - WS 7, BS 5, S 4, T 4, W 3, I 6, A 4, LS 9, AS 3+
> 
> *Warlord Trait:* Master of Ambush
> If chosen as the army's Warlord Sevatar automatically has Master of Ambush as his trait rather than rolling for it. All friendly Outflanking units have the Acute Senses special rule while Sevatar is alive.
> ...





Massacre said:


> Flaymaster Mawdrym Llansahai "Fallen Medicae Primaris; The Smiling One; Bloody Bones" - 135pts
> WS 5, BS 4, S 4, T 4, W 2, I 5, A 2, LS 9, AS 3+
> 
> *Wargear:* Power Armour
> ...


We all know that Sevatar is awesome and I really like this new guy, hence I want them BOTH in my NL army.


LotN


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

God damn it, where is the IH info :'( :'( 

Though if I were a NL I'd be Damned happy.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Loli said:


> God damn it, where is the IH info :'( :'(


Here you go.



Massacre said:


> Spearhead-Centurion Castrmen Orth "The Hell-Rider" - 80pts
> WS 5, BS 5, S 4, T 4, W 2, I 4, A 3, LS 9, AS 3+
> 
> *Warlord Trait:* Tank Crushers
> ...





Massacre said:


> Iron-Father Autek Mor "Lord of the Morragul Clan; The Maimed; The Blood-Wrought" - 225pts
> WS 6, BS 5, S 5, T 5, W 3, I 4, A 3, LS 10, AS 2+
> 
> *Warlord Trait:* Murderous Arsenal
> ...


Enjoy Iron Hands fans. :grin:


LotN


----------



## projectda (May 12, 2008)

Take my money!


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Chaplain-Grimaldus said:


> Nice! Hit us with the IH ones!
> 
> Really finding it hard to not build a night lord army that fits both 40k and 30k.


I got wierd error messages from heresy for a couple of hours, otherwise I would have put the rest of the text up (the IH ones and the Characters) but now I see others have posted them already so no need for that.

Don't tell anyone, but that's exactly what I'm doing (30k Legion list - 40k SM list instead of C:SM list though, but I might do all three as time goes, I'm a̶w̶e̶s̶o̶m̶e̶ stupid like that).


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Can't wait for this book. Shame I can't make it to Games Day this year. Being part of the stampede through the NEC last year to get my hands on the first book as soon as they opened the doors was a little bit exciting. That mass stopped for nothing!!


----------

